# Best 3d sight?



## Deerslayer14 (Jul 22, 2016)

What's everybody shooting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nike10 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just received my DS Advantage sight last week. More than impressed with the quality of this sight. As good if not better than any other sight on the market.

.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

There is no best sight and everybody is not shooting the same sight. There are different 3D classes that require different sights. People make choices based on their needs, I am a Super Senior and I can shoot any sight I want, but I want to hunt with the same sight. I choose to use the HHA Kingpin with a 0.010" fiber because its the brightest fiber on the market. I don't need a battery to fail. I like the changeable rings because I can change arrows and be dialed in in seconds. I like the magnifier, it helps me see the yardage. I can dial in 1/4 or 1/2 yards if I want to. I need the built in 3rd axis. I love the rheostat so I can dial down the super bright optics. I like the scope sunshade, it lets me mount my Brian's fully coated 4X lens. Well maybe it is the best, at least for me! Now you know what to do!


----------



## mpgavin87 (Oct 21, 2011)

I shoot bow hunter class so fixed pins only. Axcel Armortech hoping to add the pro upgrade this winter during offseason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

nike10 said:


> Just received my DS Advantage sight last week. More than impressed with the quality of this sight. As good if not better than any other sight on the market.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I have one and my buddy has one as well. Def in my opinion THE BEST out there rite now .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Axcel with CBE scope and shade with 4x lens. Home Made led light and red .019 fiber. I shoot Known 45.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

